# New anthem for English sports?



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 14, 2016)

So, the English parliament are debating/voting on whether English sporting teams should have a song different to GSTQ.

Thoughts?

Personally I've said for a while that they shouldn't use the UK anthem, but instead should have their own... Jerusalem maybe?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2016)

Not to sure about this, is it to show a national identity to being English? Not got a problem with that. Is it to get a patriotic crowd behind its team. not got a problem with that. is it to get you and you team mates adrenalin flowing. got a problem with that. most of the English football team are as thick as pig muck and like " God save the queen" they would not know the words. now the Rugby team. That could sing " "for mash get smash", and my adrenaline would be flowing


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 14, 2016)

It MUST be done so that the English can join together and we can regain some sort of English price. The Scots / Welch / Irish all have one why not the English?
Oh and is MUST be LAND OF HOPE AND GLORY !  Jerusalem indeed!!! Which branch of the WI do you go to?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 14, 2016)

you`ll never walk alone. 
and no i dont support liverpool or celtic


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 14, 2016)

Theme from The Archers, perhaps?

No words just

Dum tee-dum tee-dum tee-dum!
Dum tee-dum tee-dum tee!"

Dum tee-dum tee-dum tee-dum!
Dum-tee diddly tum.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2016)

Land of hope & glory for me, been saying this for more years than I can remember.


----------



## ADB (Jan 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Theme from The Archers, perhaps?

No words just

Dum tee-dum tee-dum tee-dum!
Dum tee-dum tee-dum tee!"

Dum tee-dum tee-dum tee-dum!
Dum-tee diddly tum.
		
Click to expand...

Stolen from Billy Connolly 

England Football - Fat Les, Vindaloo
England Rugby - Jerusalem
Anything else - Land of Hope & Glory


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 14, 2016)

Is Land of Hope and Glory not a rage against the state/system. Might work for some.

I Vow to Thee is good but a bit hymnie.

Glad that England are addressing this.  GSTQ is after all the British anthem and should only be used for British stuff like The Great Bake Off.
Dads Army Theme is better than the Archers IMO
Needs something new and English like..................................yeah, can see your problem.
Quite liked that Elbow tune.......are they English?
Hero's won't work not anthemie enough.

Only trying to help as Scotland seem to have so many tunes to fit the bill.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 14, 2016)

ADB said:



			Stolen from Billy Connolly 

Click to expand...

Tempted to say, no way! more a case of great minds and all that, 

but, yep...it's a fair cop guvnor!:mmm:


----------



## ADB (Jan 14, 2016)

I hate to say it but I love the French anthem, really builds up and is rebel rousing at the end....a perfect tune to get the blood pumping - can we just not nick that (with English lyrics)?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 14, 2016)

ADB said:



			I hate to say it but I love the French anthem, really builds up and is rebel rousing at the end....a perfect tune to get the blood pumping - can we just not nick that (with English lyrics)?
		
Click to expand...

You could politely ask if you could borrow When Tomorrow Comes......that would work. ''Can you hear the people sing, singing the song of angry men''


----------



## Rooter (Jan 14, 2016)

ADB said:



			I hate to say it but I love the French anthem, really builds up and is rebel rousing at the end....a perfect tune to get the blood pumping - can we just not nick that (with English lyrics)?
		
Click to expand...

I may have sung this before an England/France Rugby match...

A Frenchman went to the lavatory,
To enjoy a jolly good *hit; (*Hit with an S)
He took his coat and trousers off,
So that he could revel in it;
But when he reached for the paper,
He found that someone had been there before
Ou est le papier, ou est le papier;
Monsieur, monsieur, j'ai fait 'manure';
Ou est le papier!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2016)

Much needed. Rather than arguing over old tunes (Jerusalem would get my vote) surely this is a rare opportunity for England to get something new and perhaps more in keeping with it's 21st century identity which can then get voted on by the good old general public somehow


----------



## ADB (Jan 14, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I may have sung this before an England/France Rugby match...

A Frenchman went to the lavatory,
To enjoy a jolly good *hit; (*Hit with an S)
He took his coat and trousers off,
So that he could revel in it;
But when he reached for the paper,
He found that someone had been there before
Ou est le papier, ou est le papier;
Monsieur, monsieur, j'ai fait 'manure';
Ou est le papier!
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of that one before.....always been swing low, two little boys and some non-printable etc when i have been to Twickers


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 14, 2016)

Most of the time, Elton Johns 'sorry seems to be the hardest word' sung in advance might be appropriate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been thinking of late that _Greensleeves_ would be a great basis for an English Anthem.  it's absolutely (old) English; it's a great tune that most folk know; the verse is short and could easily be re-worded; and the chorus could be really rousing - imagine the word _Greensleeves _in the chorus replaced by _England_.  Just a thought - but never hear it mentioned when the subject comes up


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've been thinking of late that _Greensleeves_ would be a great basis for an English Anthem.  it's absolutely (old) English; it's a great tune that most folk know; the verse is short and could easily be re-worded; and the chorus could be really rousing - imagine the word _Greensleeves _in the chorus replaced by _England_.  Just a thought - but never hear it mentioned when the subject comes up
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, [slightly disappointed that you are taking this thread seriously though:lol:]

'Over the hill and far away' is another tune that could fit that bill. Good tune that everyone knows but needs rewording. Could become a golfers anthem.
I nearly wet myself when at a Scottish function the singer asked for requests and my wife's English cousin asked if he could sing 'Over the hill and far away'


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 14, 2016)

"There'll always be an England" would get my vote.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 14, 2016)

Why?

Are we going to change the flag as well and maybe the name. Ridiculous idea can't believe that they are wasting parliamentary time discussing it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Why?

Are we going to change the flag as well and maybe the name. Ridiculous idea can't believe that they are wasting parliamentary time discussing it
		
Click to expand...

Because at the moment the England team sings the British national anthem

All the other nations when competing under their own flag and not the Union Jack use their own adopted national anthem so it seems right for England to adopt one for sporting occasions 

Jerusalem would get my vote


----------



## shewy (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd go for I predict a riot by the Kaiser chiefs


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 14, 2016)

The great escape. Some idiots are always playing it at the footy anyway, might as well make it official.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2016)

How about Black Lace's "Agadoo"?     The players could all do the hand motions to go with it.

Actually I still remember when Billy Connolly first suggested the Archers theme.   Still think it's brilliant now.

On a more realistic level, we'll stick with God Save the Queen thank you and everyone else can bloody well change!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 14, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			On a more realistic level, we'll stick with God Save the Queen thank you and everyone else can bloody well change!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone else can change?

Noone else uses it......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 14, 2016)

Goodness you English guys are sooooo out of touch.
This anthem thingy has raised it's head as NI [for some reason which escapes me] also chooses to sing GSTQ at sporting occasions.
EUFA has stated that we cannot have two teams in the European championship singing the same ditty.
One has to go.


----------



## user2010 (Jan 14, 2016)

Pretty Vacant by the Sex Pistols would fit nicely for the England Football team imo.:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Goodness you English guys are sooooo out of touch.
This anthem thingy has raised it's head as NI [for some reason which escapes me] also chooses to sing GSTQ at sporting occasions.
.
		
Click to expand...

For soccer maybe yes but Danny Boy is used at a number sporting events, Commonwealth Games etc and the Rugby boys have to stand for Amhran na BhFiann when playing in Ireland.

I must admit I do love the Ireland's Call song that follows the Ireland rugby.


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 14, 2016)

We are all Great Britain all should sing God Save The Queen


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 14, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			We are all Great Britain all should sing God Save The Queen
		
Click to expand...

In that case we should only have one British football/rugby/cricket/golf/hockey etc etc sports team and league.


----------



## larmen (Jan 14, 2016)

ADB said:



			I hate to say it but I love the French anthem, really builds up and is rebel rousing at the end....a perfect tune to get the blood pumping - can we just not nick that (with English lyrics)?
		
Click to expand...

When France won the world cup at home, at Stade de France, that must have been the best singing of a national anthem I have seen on TV. It kind of set the mood for them to go out an win it.

You just can't get any energy behind the British, German, American, ... anthems. they just drone on a bit, especially the artistic version of the star spangled banner.

Italy is quite good as well.


Still, wouldn't change any country's anthem.


----------



## user2010 (Jan 14, 2016)

The Star Spangled Banner is awesome. At the start of the Stanley Cup Final games, absolutely brilliant.:thup: Really gets the crowd and players pumped.


----------



## richy (Jan 14, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			We are all Great Britain all should sing God Save The Queen
		
Click to expand...

What if you don't believe in God or if you're not a royalist?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			We are all Great Britain all should sing God Save The Queen
		
Click to expand...




richy said:



			What if you don't believe in God or if you're not a royalist?
		
Click to expand...

Or your not British?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2016)

Something by stock, Aitken and waterman - I believe they've just got back together.

Not the most rabble-rousing, but I do love Jerusalem.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			We are all Great Britain all should sing God Save The Queen
		
Click to expand...

Well of course actually we are not - whilst being in the UK, Northern Ireland is not part of Great Britain   Besides - sounds like an HoC committee is going to recommend that UK moves to a form of bottom-up devolution / federalism with the four constituent parts having governments and deciding which powers to devolve *up* to a United Kingdom government.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes.  It should be Jerusalem.


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 15, 2016)

If we want anything that is PC it will,have to be stunned silence


----------



## richy (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...med-as-english-national-anthem-20160113105309


----------



## User62651 (Jan 15, 2016)

Why does it have to be some ancient Christian based classical dirge?

if it does need to be old why not Colonel Bogey, great melody......."Hitler, he's only got one ball, the other is in the Albert Hall... etc"

They could fit some new words round the tune to Chelsea Dagger - something to get a crowd moshing.


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd personally stick to what we have. Don't really see the need or reason for changing it. It's been what it is for many years and I for one quite like it the way it is


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			I'd personally stick to what we have. Don't really see the need or reason for changing it. It's been what it is for many years and I for one quite like it the way it is
		
Click to expand...

So you are happy to have England sports fans supporting Britain when playing other British teams.
That does not make much sense to me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 16, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			I'd personally stick to what we have. Don't really see the need or reason for changing it. It's been what it is for many years and I for one quite like it the way it is
		
Click to expand...

I think I identify more with being British than English, the cause of that? Well that is probably obvious in the anthem we have at the moment, our parliament, passports etc the list goes on.

If I was brought up in Wales or Scotland, I would probably identify as Welsh or Scottish respectively.

Its hard to want a change when I would identify less with the change.

So I don't really have an opinion on this topic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2016)

What I find especially annoying is the tendency of the flag waving 'British' supporters referring to the Queen as the Queen of England.
A history professor, discussing the present Queens legacy, called her that on the TV only the other day.
If he had referred to her as the 'Queen of Scotland' I wonder what the reaction would have been.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What I find especially annoying is the tendency of the flag waving 'British' supporters referring to the Queen as the Queen of England.
A history professor, discussing the present Queens legacy, called her that on the TV only the other day.
If he had referred to her as the 'Queen of Scotland' I wonder what the reaction would have been.
		
Click to expand...

It really is amazing the chip some of us Scots have on their shoulder!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			It really is amazing the chip some of us Scots have on their shoulder!
		
Click to expand...

Some are very balanced though 











The chip is on both


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some are very balanced though 











The chip is on both 

Click to expand...

:thup:

Tend not to be the ones who treat Wings over Scotland as their Bible though!!! :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			:thup:

Tend not to be the ones who treat Wings over Scotland as their Bible though!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wings over Scotland sounds like that should be a line from a Scottish Anthem


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wings over Scotland sounds like that should be a line from a Scottish Anthem 

Click to expand...

Well at least we have one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well at least we have one.
		
Click to expand...

So do we :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do we :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No you don't you borrow one of ours.


----------



## Three (Jan 16, 2016)

Absolutely delighted to read that this is being seriously put forward in parliament, when I first saw it I thought it was a hoax. 

"We" are in a totally unique situation in that if we are English, Scottish, Northern Irish  or Welsh, we do not officially have our own individual citizenship, we are "UK of GB&Northern Ireland"   citizens (check your passport if you disagree).   GB (England, Wales and Scotland) and Northern Ireland compete in the Olympics, whilst our Professional Golfers Association is actually the PGA of Great Britain and Ireland (all of Ireland). 

The Northern Irish have a personal choice, they can identify as Irish, Northern Irish or British as is their preference. 

Wales have their own sporting anthem, Scotland have the best in the world (in my personal opinion),  and it's way overdue that us English had our own when we are playing as England. 

My only issue is that we have all grown up with GSTQ, it's an integral part of our lives and psyche, introducing a new song now wouldn't be so passionate for those of us of a certain age, but I believe it is the way forward. 

(I hope I haven't made any political mistakes there, if I did it's not intentional).


----------



## Three (Jan 16, 2016)

For a new anthem, I would like to see something totally non-religious and non-confrontational or divisive , ie referring to victories, wars, Empire etc etc. 

Something for the future, not harping on about the past. 

I think they should hold a national competition to pen the lyrics.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2016)

Definitely think we need something to reflect a modern England and not bygone days of colonialism or jingoism. I imagine (fear) we'll end up with Jerusalem. A good tune but a missed opportunity if so


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely think we need something to reflect a modern England and not bygone days of colonialism or jingoism. I imagine (fear) we'll end up with Jerusalem. A good tune but a missed opportunity if so
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, I fancy something a bit more traditional.

Maybe we could get Wigan's Dave Whelan to pen us something.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 16, 2016)

Land of Hope and Glory for me.  Always thought that.

Sad thing is, footballers won't have a chance or remembering the words. So it'll get refused!


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So you are happy to have England sports fans supporting Britain when playing other British teams.
That does not make much sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, not been a problem so far has it? Completely understand what your saying though, it does seem daft when you put it like that. But I don't see why all of a sudden it must change. There's far more pressing matters for these big wigs to be dealing with in our country and it's about time they got on with it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 17, 2016)

Cannae have Jerusalem as it's religious and most of youse lot on here and everywhere else just diss anything religious as bad news, ken.  So how could you have Jerusalem without being hypocrites so hands off (as if I really care about the song _Jerusalem_) - but just saying 

Look - Just take the _Greensleeves _or _Jerusalem _tune and add your own new words,  much more sensible than trying to adopt or adapt existing words,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 17, 2016)

Three said:



			Absolutely delighted to read that this is being seriously put forward in parliament, when I first saw it I thought it was a hoax. 

"We" are in a totally unique situation in that if we are English, Scottish, Northern Irish  or Welsh, we do not officially have our own individual citizenship, we are "UK of GB&Northern Ireland"   citizens (check your passport if you disagree).   GB (England, Wales and Scotland) and Northern Ireland compete in the Olympics, whilst our Professional Golfers Association is actually the PGA of Great Britain and Ireland (all of Ireland). 

The Northern Irish have a personal choice, they can identify as Irish, Northern Irish or British as is their preference. 

Wales have their own sporting anthem, *Scotland have the best in the world* (in my personal opinion),  and it's way overdue that us English had our own when we are playing as England. 

My only issue is that we have all grown up with GSTQ, it's an integral part of our lives and psyche, introducing a new song now wouldn't be so passionate for those of us of a certain age, but I believe it is the way forward. 

(I hope I haven't made any political mistakes there, if I did it's not intentional).
		
Click to expand...

FoS?  Used to get a thrill singing it and still love how Roy Williamson sings it as he originally wrote it - a slow reflective ballad - but now we know that 55% of those singing it don't actually believe in what they are singing about - rather loses it's power.  Maybe we should adopt Dougie MacLean's _Caledonia_ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP8A9rtg0iI


----------

